
Start-Up Leaders Embrace Lobbying as Part of the Job - zabramow
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/23/technology/start-up-leaders-embrace-lobbying-as-part-of-the-job.html
======
m_eiman
IMHO, if you've got the money and resources to lobby, you're by definition not
a startup :P

------
bko
On one hand I'm dismayed at the fact that start-ups would need to build "good-
will" with the political class to ensure existence. On the other hand, I am
grateful that, at least now, many speak as a voice for liberalization of
markets. I only fear that once the start-ups become larger and more
entrenched, they will change tactics and lobby to close off the market to new
entrants.

------
crazy1van
There are so many laws that govern the actions of businesses, that even a
startup quickly realizes that influencing the nature of these laws is worth
significant financial investment. This is especially true for businesses
involved with highly regulated fields like finance, insurance, or
transportation.

